# Chey VOLT, some new pictures



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

For those interested, here are some photos I snapped last night at the Detroit chapter, Toledo section SAE meeting.

Regards,

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

And a few more.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

This was the agenda:



> Many OEMs are planning, designing, and developing electric-drive vehicles. The SAE Detroit Section, Toledo Activity will present a timely technical meeting on the current state of electric vehicle engineering. Many of the engineering hurdles will be presented, along with how they are being addressed both in the main components: electric drive motors and batteries, and the overall vehicle.
> 
> Speakers include:
> Jeremy Goddard, VP Sales & Marketing, IAV Automotive Engineering (Introductory)
> ...


Each presenter did an excellent job. Information was nice coming from engineer types instead of marketing dorks. I was generally impressed with GM's VOLT program. Sounds like they may actually get it to market next year. 

major


----------



## Bentzon (Sep 5, 2009)

Did they mention any mpg numbers running on petrol only?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Bentzon said:


> Did they mention any mpg numbers running on petrol only?


Hi Bent,

I should have asked. But I didn't think about it until after I left. 

They tell us it never runs on petrol only. But I can imagine someone owning one and never plugging it in. Then, at least in my mind, it would behave as a series hybrid using only petrol. And there would certainly be a mpg # associated with that. However, you're unlikely to see that # anywhere until someone does it and publishes it. And that won't be GM 

They make it clear that it is an EREV, not an HEV or PHEV. Intended to use batteries only for the initial 30 or 40 miles or whatever it actually turns out to be. Which will vary greatly on driving conditions and climate control requirements. Only after the battery reaches that predetermined SOC will the engine be allowed to come on. But it leaves a substantial charge in the battery because full performance cannot be met with engine power alone. It relies heavily on battery for load leveling. It is an EV with built in range extender generator, hence EREV.

Regards,

major


----------



## Bentzon (Sep 5, 2009)

Its a 1.4L 4 cylinder engine and a 50 kw generator cant power the car with a discharged battery? 
Is this because the generator is charging through a charger and not directly to the battery through a controller or the battery not accepting this big charge currents? 

Just curious why the engine/generator system is so power full but cannot power the car with a discharged battery.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Bentzon said:


> Its a 1.4L 4 cylinder engine and a 50 kw generator cant power the car with a discharged battery?
> Is this because the generator is charging through a charger and not directly to the battery through a controller or the battery not accepting this big charge currents?
> 
> Just curious why the engine/generator system is so power full but cannot power the car with a discharged battery.


I don't know all the answers. Just telling you what I heard. It is certainly possible that full performance requires greater than 50kW, and likely does or why else would they use a 110 kW motor? And 110 kW goes only to propulsion. There are a lot of other power loads on the vehicle, all electrical. They said the battery capacity was 16 kWhr and would go to engine power when at 8 kWhr. I guess they still want you to be able to go up that grade at 70 mph with the air conditioner full blast on an 110F day after you have gone past the electric only range. 

I doubt they use a "charger" per se. They undoubtedly use a power management controller which would take traction current directly from the generator and not thru the battery. I think that could have been inferred from one of the slides shown. Another interesting thing, the generator will not top off the battery, just keep it 50%. Thereby forcing (or attempting to make) you to use grid power (electricity) as much as they can.

Regards,

major


----------



## Big-Foot (Jun 8, 2008)

Major - Thank you for taking the time to snap the pics and post them for those of us back in the forums... 

I'm very excited for the Volt. Building a Series Hybrid has been a dream of mine for 45 years now since my grand father taught me how Diesel Locomotives work (he was a wonderful engineer and teacher that I lost when I was 11)...

One day....


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Big-Foot said:


> Major - Thank you for taking the time to snap the pics and post them for those of us back in the forums...
> 
> I'm very excited for the Volt.


You're welcome Randy,

I thought there would be more interest about it here, but I guess most here are busy doing it themselves. You'd think they might be able to pick up a few tips from the pros. Like putting the battery down the middle on the floor. Alex said it made for a great handling car. Also that the acceleration was awesome. This from a sport biker. First comments I've heard from someone who has actually driven one.

Regards,

major


----------



## Big-Foot (Jun 8, 2008)

Since the world has basically given up on the "flat as the living room floor" concept in their cars and have fully embraced the aircraft like "Cockpit" -

Putting the batteries down the middle was most likely a great choice as it accomplishes a number of positive things;
1) Weight is centrally located for even balance
2) Low CG
3) Moves batteries away from typical impact zones
4) Allows a lower overall vehicle height than under floor or above rear axle
5) Preserves precious cargo space in the trunk (My Camry Hybrid could use some of that space back)

-----

The packaging of the driveline and components is very interesting... Probably pretty difficult for individuals to replicate, but that's okay...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I would guess that the overpowered generator gives the car the ability to accelerate and still charge up the batteries at the same time. Remember a car uses a lot of power on start up and accelerating, it would only suggest that the generator need to be powerful enough to overcome those affects.


----------



## Stunt Driver (May 14, 2009)

Did you ever driv Prius? It has a nice diargam showing energy flow, actully - quite educateble!!


Car will never accelerate and charge batteries at the same time, it will only charge when coasting. But think about how much time you actually accelerate, and how much you spend at lights, and driving at steady speed? And we all know how many KW it takes for steady 60mph.
But we all want The Best acceleration, to zoom from that light, That is where you'll need all that 110KW from motor, and it will be 45kW from gen, and 65 from batteries.


Personally - I like Volt! But my reservation # 2224 is for Aptera.


----------

